# carry (a fish) around by the tail



## Schlabberlatz

Eine Geschichte aus dem 19. Jh. Es ist eine Satire auf den Spiritismus, z.B. auf die Eddy Brothers.

John Newbegin, vier Jahre zuvor verstorben, ist einer der materialisierten Geister, die sich bei einer Séance zeigen. Die Geschichte spielt auf Pocock Island, Maine, einer kleinen Insel, deren Bewohner hauptsächlich von der Fischerei leben. Newbegin weigert sich, ins Jenseits zurück zu kehren.

Hier wird John N. zu Lebzeiten beschrieben:


> "Many yachtsmen, who have had occasion to stop at Pocock for water or for harbor shelter during eastern cruises, will remember a long, listless figure, astonishingly attired in blue army pants, rubber boots, loose toga made of some bright chintz material, and very bad hat, staggering through the little settlement, followed by a rabble of jeering brats, and pausing to strike uncertain blows at those within reach of *the dead sculpin which he usually carried around by the tail*. This was John Newbegin."
> Edward Page Mitchell, Back from that Bourne





> Viele Jachtfahrer, die bei ihren Fahrten im Osten aus irgendeinem Grund die Insel angelaufen haben, um Wasser aufzunehmen oder weil sie einen Schutzhafen suchten, werden sich an eine lange, schlaffe Gestalt erinnern, in einem erstaunlichen Aufzug – blaue Soldatenhose, Gummistiefel, eine Art schlabbrige Toga aus hellem, Chintz-artigem Stoff, schäbiger Hut –, die durch den kleinen Ort schwankte, gefolgt von einem Haufen böse spottender Blagen, und ab und zu Halt machte, um nicht besonders gut gezielte Schläge an die zu verteilen, die sich in Reichweite *des toten Vierhornigen Stichlings befanden, den er für gewöhnlich mit sich herumtrug, wobei er ihn am Schwanzstiel gepackt hielt*. Das war John Newbegin.


›Schwanzstiel‹: siehe hier: Knochenfische – Wikipedia

Geht das so?  Wenn nicht: habt ihr Alternativvorschläge?

Ich füge noch ein paar ›@‹s hinzu, @Edinburgher , @Kajjo , @Frieder , aber ich freue mich, wenn auch andere antworten  und nicht nur „die üblichen Verdächtigen“.

[À propos: @elroy und @ayuda? , mögt ihr diese alten Geschichten, und antwortet gerne auf Fragen dazu, und möchtet auch „übliche Verdächtige“ werden?  Würde mich freuen, aber ich bin nicht beleidigt, wenn ihr keine Lust habt.

Und was ist mit @Dan2 , dem flüchtigen Verdächtigen?  ]


----------



## ablativ

Da die Übersetzung der satirischen Geschichte wohl weniger für Ichthyologen, die sich bestens mit der Anatomie von (Knochen-) Fischen auskennen,  erfolgen soll, würde ich "... by the tail" der Einfachheit halber schlicht "wobei er ihn _oberhalb der Schwanzflosse festhielt_/_gepackt hielt_ oder sogar nur _- _in Anlehnung an den englischsprachigen Text - _an der Schwanzflosse_ _festhielt_ übersetzen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 



ablativ said:


> _oberhalb der Schwanzflosse festhielt_/_gepackt hielt_


Ja, nicht schlecht! Aber würde man nicht eher ›unterhalb‹ sagen?  Mir ist in der Zwischenzeit noch „am hinteren Ende“ eingefallen, nicht elegant, aber zumindest nicht so ichthyologisch wie meine erste Version.


----------



## ablativ

Schlabberlatz said:


> Aber würde man nicht eher ›unterhalb‹ sagen?



Ja, stimmt, wenn der Fisch kopfunter hängt, ist es natürlich unterhalb der Schwanzflosse.

Edit: Link entfernt, da er wohl in Deutschland nicht funktioniert (bin z.Zt. in Florida).


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 

Der Link scheint nicht richtig zu funktionieren, da kommt irgendwas mit Weiterleitung auf eine andere Seite.


----------



## bearded

ablativ said:


> _an der Schwanzflosse_



Diese Formulierung ist für mich am deutlichsten und einfachsten.


----------



## Frieder

"at those within reach of the dead sculpin which he usually carried around by the tail."

Für den _Vierhornigen Stichling_ habe ich bei leo.org den viel einfacheren Begriff _Groppe _gefunden.

„... die sich in Reichweite der toten Groppe befanden, die er immer an der Schwanzflosse mit sich herumtrug.”

--------------------------------
"Many yachtsmen, who have had occasion to stop at Pocock for water or for harbor shelter during eastern cruises..."

„Viele Jacht*fahrer*, die bei ihren *Fahrten* im Osten...” finde ich nicht so gelungen. Den Begriff _yachtmen _würde ich nicht so linear übersetzen – bei leo wird auch _Segler _erwähnt. In dem Zusammenhang könnte man _Fahrt _auch durch _Törn_ ersetzen.


----------



## Hutschi

Frieder said:


> ...
> Für den _Vierhornigen Stichling_ habe ich bei leo.org den viel einfacheren Begriff _Groppe _gefunden.
> 
> „... die sich in Reichweite der toten Groppe befanden, die er immer an der Schwanzflosse mit sich herumtrug.”
> ...


Siehe auch: Cottoidea – Wikipedia


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Vielen Dank! 


bearded said:


> Diese Formulierung ist für mich am deutlichsten und einfachsten.


Vielleicht muss ich es doch so machen? Aber irgendwie kann ich mir das gar nicht richtig vorstellen … würde der Fisch einem nicht entgleiten, wenn man ihn an der dünnen (?), glitschigen (falls Fisch noch nicht lange tot) Flosse anpackt? 


Frieder said:


> Für den _Vierhornigen Stichling_ habe ich bei leo.org den viel einfacheren Begriff _Groppe _gefunden.





Hutschi said:


> Siehe auch: Cottoidea – Wikipedia


Das scheint ein Süßwasserfisch zu sein? Groppe – Wikipedia
Ich könnte vielleicht auch einfach ›Stichling‹ schreiben, ohne das ›vierhornig‹, mal schauen. Jedenfalls kommen Stichlinge laut Wikip. auch in Meerwasser vor:


> Die *Stichlinge* (Gasterosteidae) sind eine Familie der Fische, die in fast der gesamten nördlichen Hemisphäre verbreitet ist.
> 
> Die gewandten Schwimmer kommen im Süßwasser und küstennahen Brack- und Meerwasser vor.
> Stichlinge – Wikipedia





Frieder said:


> Den Begriff _yachtmen _würde ich nicht so linear übersetzen – bei leo wird auch _Segler _erwähnt. In dem Zusammenhang könnte man _Fahrt _auch durch _Törn_ ersetzen.


 Ja, ›Segler‹ ist wohl besser, und ›Törn‹ kann man auch in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## Frank78

Der Vierhorninge Stichling (_Myoxocephalus quadricornis) _scheint auch "Vierhörninger Seeskorpion" genannt zu werden. Letztere Bezeichnung scheint etwas verbreiteter zu sein.

Fisknamn som excel


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 

Alter Falter, das ist wirklich kompliziert mit diesen ganzen Bezeichnungen. In dem Wikipedia-Artikel steht auch noch, dass dieser Seeskorpion zur Familie der *Dickkopf-Groppen* gehört.


----------



## Kajjo

_die sich in Reichweite des toten Stichlings befanden, den er für gewöhnlich am Schwanz gepackt herumtrug._

The English original is a simple sentence, so I recommend to keep the translaton simple, too. _Stichling _will be precise enough and _Schwanz _is fine for fishes, too. Don't make it too complicated. It should be possible to read the sentence fluently without thinking too much.


----------



## bearded

Schlabberlatz said:


> würde der Fisch einem nicht entgleiten


''By the tail'' würde man wohl das gleiche Risiko eingehen, denke ich.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> _die sich in Reichweite des toten Stichlings befanden, den er für gewöhnlich am Schwanz gepackt herumtrug._
> 
> The English original is a simple sentence, so I recommend to keep the translaton simple, too. _Stichling _will be precise enough and _Schwanz _is fine for fishes, too. Don't make it too complicated. It should be possible to read the sentence fluently without thinking too much.


Bist Du sicher? Stichlinge sind ziemlich kleine Süßwasserfische.


Obwohl: Du kannst Recht haben.
Seestichling – Wikipedia


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Bist Du sicher? Stichlinge sind ziemlich kleine Süßwasserfische


Nö, da bin ich leider nicht sicher... Aber eine Angabe wie "Vierhornigen Stichlings" klingt einfach zu genau, finde ich.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 



Kajjo said:


> _Stichling _will be precise enough


OK, dann mache ich es so.


Kajjo said:


> and _Schwanz _is fine for fishes, too


Ich bin mir da nicht sicher. Würde man mit dem Wort nicht eher den Schwanz eines Säugetiers assoziieren? Pferdeschwanz, Hundeschwanz, Mäuseschwanz.
Duden | Schwanz | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft
›Fischschwanz‹? 


bearded said:


> ''By the tail'' würde man wohl das gleiche Risiko eingehen, denke ich.


Wäre es vielleicht nicht doch geringer, wenn man weiter vorne anpackt?


Hutschi said:


> Bist Du sicher? Stichlinge sind ziemlich kleine Süßwasserfische.
> 
> 
> Obwohl: Du kannst Recht haben.
> Seestichling – Wikipedia





Kajjo said:


> Nö, da bin ich leider nicht sicher... Aber eine Angabe wie "Vierhornigen Stichlings" klingt einfach zu genau, finde ich.


Stichlinge kommen auch in Meerwasser vor, vgl. oben #9.


----------



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> Würde man mit dem Wort nicht eher den Schwanz eines Säugetiers


Definitiv nein. Bei allen Wirbeltieren darf man von Schwanz sprechen, auch bei Lurchen, Reptilien und Fischen. Sehr viele Angler-Seiten sprechen vom Schwanz eines Fisches, also das ist wirklich völlig normal. 

Die Schwanzflosse ist ja nur die Flosse am Schwanz -- also den Fisch an einer Flosse zu fassen zu kriegen, ist nicht einfach, je nach Fisch.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 

OK, muss noch mal nachdenken. Wäre denn „am hinteren Ende gepackt“ (vgl. #3) für dich einigermaßen akzeptabel?


----------



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> Wäre denn „am hinteren Ende gepackt“ (vgl. #3) für dich einigermaßen akzeptabel?


Das ginge auch. Aber ich sehe bei Schwanz nun wirklich kein Problem. Natürlich haben Fische Schwänze. Kopf und Schwanz.


----------



## Minnesota Guy

For whatever it may be worth: The sentence is quite clear--he grasps a dead sculpin by its tail (its rear fin), and uses it as a kind of weapon. Whether this is feasible in everyday life is another question--the author is giving great freedom to his imagination here.

I was unfamiliar with the word "sculpin," and had to guess its meaning from context. To complicate matters, here's another fish called "sculpin," which lives in the ocean waters off Maine. I haven't found a German name for this precise species, but "Stichling" seems like a fair equivalent.

Longhorn Sculpin - Maine Saltwater Fishing


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Thanks to both of you! 



Minnesota Guy said:


> here's another fish called "sculpin," which lives in the ocean waters off Maine. I haven't found a German name for this precise species, but "Stichling" seems like a fair equivalent.


So it will be ›Stichling‹.


Minnesota Guy said:


> by its tail (its rear fin)


So ›an der Schwanzflosse‹ is a better option than I thought.





Kajjo said:


> Das ginge auch. Aber ich sehe bei Schwanz nun wirklich kein Problem. Natürlich haben Fische Schwänze. Kopf und Schwanz.


I’ll think about it some more. I tend to prefer "am hinteren Ende" because it’s a bit fuzzy; with that version, you could imagine that he takes the fish by the fin, or below the fin (I mean, when the head is pointing down).


----------



## Frieder

Könnte man bei einem Fisch von _Taille _sprechen? Die Taille ist die engste Stelle des Körpers, und die befindet sich beim Fisch genau da, wo ich ihn auch anfassen würde, wollte ich ihn als Waffe benutzen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Frieder said:


> Könnte man bei einem Fisch von _Taille _sprechen?


Nur bei einem schlanken Fisch!


----------



## bearded

Schlabberlatz said:


> Wäre es vielleicht nicht doch geringer, wenn man weiter vorne anpackt?


Weiter vorne wäre nicht mehr ''by the tail'', scheint's mir.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> Weiter vorne wäre nicht mehr ''by the tail'', scheint's mir.


Da könntest du recht haben, vgl. #20. Aber könnte nicht auch der Schwanzstiel noch mit zum Schwanz des Fisches zählen, mit anderen Worten: die Stelle kurz vor der Schwanzflosse – also nicht „weiter vorne“, sondern „ein kleines bisschen weiter vorne“? (Da, wo der Fisch „tailliert“ ist, wo man ihn also am besten halten kann, vgl. #22.)


----------



## bearded

Der Text sagt 'by the tail'.  Meines Erachtens ist die Betrachtung der Stelle 'kurz vor der Schwanzflosse' eine unnötige Feinheit.
''Am Schwanz/an der Schwanzflosse'' bleibt für mich die beste Wahl.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ich grüble noch mal nach. Herzlichen Dank noch mal für alle Beiträge!  (Vielleicht kommen noch mehr, ihr habt mir aber bis hierhin schon sehr gut geholfen, meine Übersetzung der Passage zu verbessern  )


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Aber irgendwie kann ich mir das gar nicht richtig vorstellen … würde der Fisch einem nicht entgleiten, wenn man ihn an der dünnen (?), glitschigen (falls Fisch noch nicht lange tot) Flosse anpackt?


Auf den Bildern sieht man deutlich, dass die Einbuchtung am Fischschwanz genug Halt gibt (wenigstens bei den meisten Fischen).


bearded said:


> Am Schwanz/an der Schwanzflosse'' bleibt für mich die beste Wahl.


idem


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Auf den Bildern sieht man deutlich, dass die Einbuchtung am Fischschwanz genug Halt gibt (wenigstens bei den meisten Fischen).


Danke sehr!  Ja, genau. Aber die Einbuchtung ist doch der Schwanzstiel und nicht die Schwanzflosse? Vgl. hier: Knochenfische – Wikipedia

Ich werde mich zwischen „am Schwanz“ und „am hinteren Ende“ entscheiden (müssen).


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Aber die Einbuchtung ist doch der Schwanzstiel und nicht die Schwanzflosse?


Warum willst du's denn so genau nehmen? Wer kann sich schon unter "Schwanzstiel" etwas vorstellen?
In dem Originaltext steht ja auch nicht  "caudal peduncle" sondern einfach nur "tail".


----------



## ayuda?

Kajjo said:


> _die sich in Reichweite des toten Stichlings befanden, den er für gewöhnlich am Schwanz gepackt herumtrug._
> 
> The English original is a simple sentence, so I recommend to keep the translaton simple, too. _Stichling _will be precise enough and _Schwanz _is fine for fishes, too. Don't make it too complicated. It should be possible to read the sentence fluently without thinking too much.



Danke, Schabberlatz! Sehr nett von DIR.
▶…and pausing to strike uncertain blows at those within reach of *the dead sculpin which he usually carried around by the tail*. This was John Newbegin."
▶[Deiner Auszug] ... die sich in Reichweite *des toten Vierhornigen Stichlings befanden, den er für gewöhnlich mit sich herumtrug, wobei er ihn am Schwanzstiel gepackt hielt*. Das war John Newbegin.

*Nur einige Bemerkungen:*
● Ja, es hat weniger mit Fishkunde zu tun. Wenn man mal *sculpin* oder bloß einmal *Stichtling* googelt, macht es nicht viel aus, denn die unterscheiden sich wesentlich nicht. Hätte ich das Buch gelesen, so wäre das alles sowieso am Ende mölicherweise von keiner großen Bedeutung sein.
Den kenne hier in der Gegend nur vom Sehen her.
Hauptsache ist, dass diese Fischart mit Flossenstrahlen bewaffnet ist, die gefährlich und zwar giftig sein können.

● Fish schon lange tot
*● Schwanz/tail*. Wieso denn nicht?

●Was *yachtsmen* betrifft:
sailor
Ich mag die Verwendung des Wortes *„Segler“ *[people who were sailing]
Im Gegenteil paßt *sailo*r nicht sehr gut auf English, weil das in diesem Fall zwei Bedeutung haben kann;
deswegen hat der Autor statdessen wohl *yachtsmen* gewählt. [Wenn ich noch so an *Yachten* denke, denke ich an reiche Leute.
[Meerwasser] Solch einen Fish gibt man ja auch hier nähmlich verschiede Namen, glaube ich. [z.B tautaug/scorpion fish usw]

Die Antwort von Kajo habe ich am liebsten: ganz schlich  –  kommt gleich zur Sache. Und aus den gennanten Gründen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 



JClaudeK said:


> Wer kann sich schon unter "Schwanzstiel" etwas vorstellen?
> In dem Originaltext steht ja auch nicht "caudal peduncle" sondern einfach nur "tail".


Du hast recht. Vielleicht habe ich mich ein wenig missverständlich ausgedrückt. ›Schwanzstiel‹ wollte ich ja gar nicht mehr nehmen. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass ich es für gut möglich halte, dass John den Fisch eben nicht an der Flosse packt, sondern weiter vorne. Deshalb wäre mir „am Schwanz“ oder „am hinteren Ende“ lieber als „an der Schwanzflosse“. Wobei ich natürlich nicht ganz ausschließen kann, dass es doch so gemeint ist, siehe Minnesota Guys Beitrag.





ayuda? said:


> ●Was *yachtsmen* betrifft:
> sailor
> Ich mag die Verwendung des Wortes *„Segler“ *[people who were sailing]
> Im Gegenteil paßt *sailo*r nicht sehr gut auf English, weil das in diesem Fall zwei Bedeutung haben kann;
> deswegen hat der Autor statdessen wohl *yachtsmen* gewählt.


Danke für Bestätigung und Erklärung. Frieder hatte den richtigen Riecher.





ayuda? said:


> Die Antwort von Kajo habe ich am liebsten: ganz schlich – kommt gleich zur Sache. Und aus den gennanten Gründen.


Dann habe ich wohl kaum mehr eine Wahl. Kajjo als „Nordlicht“ dürfte sich ja auch mit Seefisch auskennen


----------

